# MSI Optix MAG241C Erfahrung?



## LaVolpe (12. Dezember 2018)

Kann einer was zu dem Monitor sagen?
Gibts bei MM gerade für 189.
Sieht interessant aus, finde nur nicht soo wirklich viel zu dem


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Im entsprechenden mydealz Thread gab es einige Erfahrungsberichte aber wie gut Overdrive und Blur Reduction abgestimmt sind kam nicht richtig zur Sprache.


----------



## xcvxc (19. Dezember 2018)

hab ihn gehabt und kurze zeit später zurückgegeben, hat mir von den farben nicht gefallen (komme von ips), entweder müssen die farben bei va so sein und sie haben mir nicht gefallen oder es lag tatsächlich an nem monitorfehler.  Werde mir jetzt den samsung c24fg73 holen...


----------



## 0ssi (19. Dezember 2018)

VA (ohne Quantum Dot) hat etwas schlechtere Farben als IPS und auch eine etwas geringere Blickwinkelstabilität wodurch die Farben zu den Rändern hin blasser wirken auch wenn curved das etwas kompensiert.
Wenn du Pech hast steckte im MSI das gleiche Samsung Panel und du wirst mit dem C24FG73 auch nicht zufrieden sein. VA kauft man für mehr Kontrast und einen besseren Schwarzwert bei dunklen Bildinhalten.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2018)

Nur weil du mit QD eine höhere Farbraumabdeckung hast, werden dadurch die Farben nicht besser.
Wobei besser auch relativ ist.
Gibt genug Leute die übersättigte Farben als besser empfinden.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Dezember 2018)

Für dich sind also Farben auf einem LCD vom Paneltyp VA ohne QD bereits am besten und bei OLED bekommst du dann vermutlich einen epileptischen Farbanfall !?


----------

